# Plakatdesign... kreative Flaute



## Rpgrafx (6. September 2006)

Hey Leute,

ich brauche eure Hilfe. Und zwar bin ich mit der ehrenvollen Aufgabe betraut worden,
für den Fanfarenzug Welfen Weingarten das Plakat für den Weiberball 2007 zu designen.
Ich steh aber total auf dem Schlauch. Kennt ihr Seiten, auf denen man Plakate einsehen kann, habt ihr Anregunegen?! Das wäre echt super!?

Ich möchte nicht, dass mir jemand eines layoutet sondern möchte nur gerne Hilfe in bezug
auf Inspirationen, Farbgebung usw.

Vereinsfarben sind rot/weiss und die wollte ich eigentlich schon einbinden!


----------



## ikon (6. September 2006)

Posterlayouts mit PS...?

Ausserdem, gehört Dein Post nicht eher in die Creative Lounge?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. September 2006)

Richtig ikon,

Für Inspirationssuche oder kreativen Anschub ist die Creative Lounge da, wohin auch dieser Thread verschoben wird.
Sollten es sich programmspezifische Probleme ergeben, kann man den immer noch zurückschieben. 

Gruß


----------



## versuch13 (6. September 2006)

Naja, die Fastnachtsfarben eben, Rot-Weiss-Blau-Gelb. Konfettis, Luftschlangen, usw.. Oder du durchwühlst Bildarchive nach einem passenden Bild von z.B. Tänzerinnen u.ä.


----------

